# cooking ten pork butts this weekend for a Graduation party



## flanntastic (Jun 4, 2013)

have some quick ?s for you guys.   I am smoking ten butts thing weekend for my nieces party.   

I usually don't foil butts but I am going to for sure on this batch.    My plan was to smoke them to 160, foil get them to temp, then double foil and put them into coolers.   Then open and pull them as needed, to keep them hot and juicy.    I recently saw a local BBQ place than had plastic wrapped them under the foil to keep them juicier, anybody tried that before?


----------



## sqwib (Jun 4, 2013)

I really don't think it's needed, but I guess it cant hurt, They may do it that way to keep anything from leaking.

When I wrap I make sure the foil area that overlaps stays upright when I wrap in towels. Then I place in a pan it will be shredded, tent the foil then roll the pork out so the juices follow. 

I think your bark may be affected if wrapping in plastic could be a good thing too making the bark extra chewy?


----------



## flanntastic (Jun 5, 2013)

how many butts fit in a cooler?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 5, 2013)

I wouldn't bother with wrapping in saran. Your pork will be just as moist and juicy wrapped in foil. I had some pork that was wrapped in Saran right out of the smoker and it ended up being MUSHY. 

Another plus Foil is recyclable!!! Good luck with your smoke let us know how it turns out.


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 5, 2013)

There is a local BBQ guy that saran wraps his briskets....but not the butts.  I would even try putting them in Foil Pans...then wrap the tops in foil.  Can save the juices that way to re-use on the pulled pork.

My 2 cents!

Kat


----------

